# Struktur von Client/Server-Applikation



## xote (22. Apr 2008)

Tjo, der Titel ist eigentlich auch schon die Frage: wie sieht denn so eine typische Programmstruktur aus, für eine Client/Server-Applikation? Ein Teil der empfängt und ein Teil der sendet? Gibts denn überhaupt/vielleicht einen Socket, der beides kann? Wenn ich es mir recht überlege wohl kaum, man kann doch wohl nicht auf einem Port senden und empfangen gleichzeitig, oder?!

Ich stehe gerade voll auf dem Schlauch, mir fehlt der Ansatz, sowas habe ich noch nie programmiert...

thx im voraus


----------



## tfa (22. Apr 2008)

Na klar kann ein Socket das:

java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/net/Socket.html#getInputStream()
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/net/Socket.html#getOutputStream()


----------



## xote (23. Apr 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na klar kann ein Socket das


Wow, das muss ich mal ausprobieren. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das geht.


----------

